
News apps are making a comeback. More young Americans are paying for news. - dhruvkar
http://www.niemanlab.org/2017/06/news-apps-are-making-a-comeback-more-young-americans-are-paying-for-news-2017-is-weird/
======
jamesash
Not a news app but dead tree subscriptions to quality newspapers (WSJ, NYT)
are seriously under-rated in my opinion. They don't interrupt you, try to get
you to like or share, and it's extremely easy to skim while at the same time
learn things you wouldn't get from click click clicking on articles from the
website. Curation is worth it.

